# Where can i go?



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I hear lots about high island and matagorda and lots say they run out their baits with kayaks. Well i was wondering if i could fish high island or other places people always catch reds but mainly shark. I have no kayak and one 12 foot rod and four 10 foot rods and can cast all pretty well. So later during the summer when the sharks are more plentiful, where can i go and cast to catch some sharks? High Island? Maybe a good area in Matagorda? 
Please, all feedback is greatly appreciated Thanks in advance


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I fish at H.I. with the guy's from TKF. They are a very good group of guy's and provide lots of information and help. If your fishing from shore, someone will run your bait out two or three hundred yards depending on the size of your rig and amount of line on your rig. 
Another good site for help and information is Surfmaster.com. They do alot of surffishing off of the pier at H.I.
Ive fished Matty a couple of times, with very little results. But that proberly just me. I live up in Conroe and Matty is a long drive.


----------



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

what i used to do was try and hook up with someone who had a yak or just rent one but if you can cast good just waid out and cast away or go the old school way and swim them out


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

So, what yall are pretty much saying is i need a kayak?


----------



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

not at all it helps but its not needed when i used to hit the beach alot (before my son) i did not have a yak and caught more fish then then now hell just make friends with someone who has one and borrow one from them i have had my friends borrow mine


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yak is not neccesary, especially if you can cast... wade out to the farthest sandbar you can safely reach and let it rip... my favorite cast baits are mullet in the 10-14" size... cut them in half and use the head end... perfect sharkbait for small to medium sharks such as blacktips and bulls... once at Gorda I caught a blacktip over 5' on a cast live finger mullet... I prefer Gorda but it does require 4X4...

and live sharkboy says... a good way to get into it is to hook up with people who are going on a trip... best way to learn is hands-on with people who have experience

jc


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Well i really weant to experience all the sharks i hear all about on the surf. Ill try to find someone to help me out.

So which is better High Island or Matagorda?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

where do you live?


----------



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

and do you have a 4wd ?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

here are a few casted gorda sharks


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

icetrey... thats a trick question... I'd say Gorda is better for shark, but you can fish HI from a Honda Civic


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Well i live in navasota, so that doesnt matter and i drive this so i can get out there
Where do you fish around matagorda txredneck?
Do you use a yak?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Icetrey said:


> Well i live in navasota, so that doesnt matter and i drive this so i can get out there
> Where do you fish around matagorda txredneck?
> Do you use a yak?


 the pics I posted was sharks caught on casted baits,, we have a yak and yak out our big baits also.. I have heard of sharks caught all down Gorda beach but we usually go 6-12 miles down to what we call hi banks(mainly so we don't get crowded), you cant miss it turns from soft sand to mostly shell..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

troutless said:


> I fish at H.I. with the guy's from TKF. They are a very good group of guy's and provide lots of information and help. If your fishing from shore, someone will run your bait out two or three hundred yards depending on the size of your rig and amount of line on your rig.
> Another good site for help and information is Surfmaster.com. They do alot of surffishing off of the pier at H.I.
> Ive fished Matty a couple of times, with very little results. But that proberly just me. I live up in Conroe and Matty is a long drive.


also comin frm conroe i often fish crystal beach as it being closer with just as good results following the beach where the waves begin to flatten hense deeper water and closer guts and i cast frm the first sand bar and have had rewarding results i usually stop by the flats and catch my bait in the early mornin then switch over to my shark pole wich is olny a glorified bass pole with 40 lb tst and a 6 ft leader been catchin many 3 to 5 ft sharks this past month on whiting


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

We mainly fish H.I. Like j.c. mentioned a yak is not necessary. If I had a choice, I would fish Gorda more. Hopefully that will change when I get a 4x4 taco. Camaro is just not going to cut it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> We mainly fish H.I. Like j.c. mentioned a yak is not necessary. If I had a choice, I would fish Gorda more. Hopefully that will change when I get a 4x4 taco. Camaro is just not going to cut it.


doesn't seem to slow you down, maybe we can trade some weekend... camaro for taco...


----------

